# Umrandung bei 2D Graphic



## thematt (18. Apr 2008)

Hallo! 

Ich zeiche ein Kreuz:

		GeneralPath s = new GeneralPath();
		s.moveTo(0, 0); 
		s.lineTo(50, 50); 
		s.moveTo(50,0);
		s.lineTo(0, 50); 

		............draw


Ich möchte nun eine Umrandung in einer anderen Farbe haben, geht das?

Praktisch das Kreuz soll rot sein (Stärke 10), umrandet mir Schwarz (Stärke 2).

Kann mir bitte jemand helfen! Vielen Dank!


----------



## Evil-Devil (18. Apr 2008)

Wieso zeichnest du nicht einfach eine weitere Linie um das Kreuz herum oder nutzt eine Grafik die bereits eine Umrandung hat?


----------



## Marco13 (18. Apr 2008)

Am einfachste wäre vermutlich, ein Schwarzes Kreuz mit einer Stichdicke von 14 zu malen, und dann ein Rotes mit einer Strickdicke von 10, aber wie genau das assieht, müßte man testen...


----------



## thematt (19. Apr 2008)

Danke, ich teste mal die Möglichkeit mit 2 Kreuzen malen


----------

